# Need opinion and advice on this



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I was surfing around and ran up on this little gem and wanted to see if anyone had one or if there is any opinion on it.

http://www.bealltool.com/products/hardware/wizard.php

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-jr17.htm

A little pricey, but sure looks like it will do the job. What template sizes would be advisable if I decided to order it? I have already shared it with Corey and he suggested I ask here also.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

How much is your time worth? If you use the same type of hinges all the time, then I think you would be able to make a template to accomplish this for a lot less, and even set it up with stops to fit the boxes you usually make.

It is kinda cool, though.........


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a neat little tool It's made to work with the Brusso hinges which are awesome quality. Beal also has good prices on the hinges... but would want to know if I could use this jig for other than Brusso hinges of the same size... you know the cheaper brass box hinges. All you would have to is control the depth. Below are the Brusso Box Hinge sizes, other than the thickness of the leafs, are these kind of standard sizes? Bob the more I think about it iif all I could do was use it on Brusso hinges then I would probably pass myself as I wouldn't want that nice of a hinge for every box as I would opt to go a little cheaper than that for some boxes. 

# JB-101 Full Mortise Butt Hinges - (3/4" long x 3/32" thick, spans 5/16" material) have built-in stops to allow lid to remain open at 95°.
# JB-103 Full Mortise Butt Hinges - (1-1/4" long x 3/32" thick, span 1/2" material); operation similar to JB-101.
# JB-102 Full Mortise Butt Hinges - (1-1/4" long x 3/32" thick, spans 7/16" material); operation similar to JB-101.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, I suggest that you check something like the Rockler catalog. They list alot of hinges that you can use on boxes etc. Rockler also sells a jig that is adjustable, for various sizes. The Beall company has been around for a long time, the manufacture jiges to put threads into wood, like a wooden nut and bolt. If they supply an adapter and a guide bushing it probably fits a lot of router base plates. Hope this helps you guys Woodnut65


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All my early boxes were the same size, 9" x 4.5" so I made a jig which made the job easy, however I later started to make boxes sized to suit material on hand then my jig was no good. Many times I have intended to make a universal one but haven't quite got around to it, perhaps you're posts will stir me into action.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Go Harry Go.... You know you shouldn't have said that. Photos and Story coming soon! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have since found the Rockler version and suggested to bob it might be a little more adjustable. I suppose you could still use some of the other templates in this Rockler model as well. More expensive as well. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2290

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive00/11_19afrimrockler.html


----------

